# If this retard can get successful on Youtube, then everyone can



## Ada Mustang (Jan 6, 2022)

This is arguibly one of the worst videos i've watched in my life, but it has over 30 thousand views and the guy is straight up mentally handicaped

If some mentally handicaped retards can make it through youtubecelling, then everyone can  i'm suprised that people are watching this type of content


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Jan 6, 2022)

If i was decent looking I would get 100k sub one year easily.


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 6, 2022)

He havent made. He have 1000 subscrubers and get 100 of view by video


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jan 6, 2022)

Looks like another 0 on my thread

What are people up to these days jfl like i genuinely think this forum is half filled with retards and other half are low T soycucks who worship other men

No different than guy in the video


----------



## karbo (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeffrey Epstein said:


> If i was decent looking I would get 100k sub one year easily.


i could unironically get a million subs if i had the mental strength to dumb myself down to double digit iq level for a long period of time. its extremely easy to appeal to normies. 9 out of 10 youtubers from my country are carbon copies of each other, talking in the same 'lazy but cool guy' way, repeating the latest memes, but still maintaining the 'kind guy, who loves his subscribers' persona.


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 6, 2022)

karbo said:


> i could unironically get a million subs if i had the mental strength to dumb myself down to double digit iq level for a long period of time. its extremely easy to appeal to normies. 9 out of 10 youtubers from my country are carbon copies of each other, talking in the same 'lazy but cool guy' way, repeating the latest memes, but still maintaining the 'kind guy, who loves his subscribers' persona.


No you can't


----------



## karbo (Jan 6, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> No you can't


kys


----------



## godsmistake (Jan 6, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> He not famous and get bare views fam


he has another channel with 27.1K
50$ feeds a whole family for years in india


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeffrey Epstein said:


> If i was decent looking I would get 100k sub one year easily.


this largely depends on what kind of content you are making + who it is directed towards

if you are making content for men your looks don't matter that much since men value different things compared to a woman. There are many male youtubers who do gym, outdoors or hunting videos and such and the guys themselves would get rated incel subhumans here yet they rock hundreds of thousands of subs...

if you are leaning towards fashion/music (where woman are the majority of the consumers) then yes good looking does help and will boost your gains to some margin


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Pendejo (Jan 7, 2022)

Wtf did I just watch?


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 7, 2022)

I literally laughed, almost nonstop, for like 10 whole minutes. Made my night.


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 7, 2022)

karbo said:


> kys


You gotta be naturally retarded to appeal to normies. It's almost impossible to fake..


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 17, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> This is arguibly one of the worst videos i've watched in my life, but it has over 30 thousand views and the guy is straight up mentally handicaped
> 
> If some mentally handicaped retards can make it through youtubecelling, then everyone can  i'm suprised that people are watching this type of content



i died when he started talking with the fucked up curry accent 







and his Powerpoint-Slides look like total shit


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 17, 2022)

30k views is nothing lmfao.


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> This is arguibly one of the worst videos i've watched in my life, but it has over 30 thousand views and the guy is straight up mentally handicaped
> 
> If some mentally handicaped retards can make it through youtubecelling, then everyone can  i'm suprised that people are watching this type of content



Ofc it's a curry jfl


----------



## Inception (Mar 7, 2022)

you see the problem is, if he didn't have that accent you wouldn't be making this post. Theres ton fuck of stupid americans making videos like those that get way less views, so I don't know if it's the accent that's getting him the "fame" (1-2k views lol)


----------



## Inception (Mar 7, 2022)

30k *


----------



## Inception (Mar 7, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> 30k views is nothing lmfao.


imagine that atleast 10000 people listen carefully to your voice and what you have to say for 5 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 18175 (Mar 9, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> This is arguibly one of the worst videos i've watched in my life, but it has over 30 thousand views and the guy is straight up mentally handicaped
> 
> If some mentally handicaped retards can make it through youtubecelling, then everyone can  i'm suprised that people are watching this type of content



Just be chad bro


----------

